# Sexing @ seeds



## DaveTheNewbie (Oct 28, 2008)

ok so i read that male plants grow bigger
and i read that male plants sex first
would it be safe to say that male seeds are the first to germinate?
or have the biggest roots after X days?
i always go for the healthiest looking seeds after a day or 2 of germination, is that a mistake?


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 28, 2008)

Naw you cant do that... A seed is a seed. Root is a root.

The males grow faster than females everytime isn't all fact either. Just something that is a possibility.


----------



## darkarms (Oct 28, 2008)

I've seen a post like this before some people believe it and cant be told otherwise... But to be completely honest some plants might just be healthier than others.... not getting as much light and it stretches to reach for the light and may look like its growing "faster".

As mane said "The males grow faster than females everytime isn't all fact either. Just something that is a possibility."

facts > believes...... wait for it to flower and find out imo.


----------



## dannyking (Oct 28, 2008)

might be a good experiment to keep an eye on your germing seeds, make a note on the fastest growing and see what the results will be. id be interested.


----------



## kirby (Oct 28, 2008)

If everyone who grew pot wrote everything down and kept a detailed grow journal for each plant, the knowledge of cannabis today would be phenomenal, dont cha think? I think there might be unknown variables that influence the sex of the plant.... Take a look at an alligators eggs:
30ºC Incubation = All Females
34ºC = All Males

Who knows?


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 29, 2008)

I remember a post somewhere where you could look at the bottom of the seed where there is a little concave, and the shape of it determined if it was male or female. Don't remember where, but some said it was true, others said it was bullshit. Thats the internet for you...


----------



## bongrippinbob (Oct 29, 2008)

I remember like 10yrs ago, maybe more, there were ads in High Times for something that would let you sex your seeds before they germed. I don't know if it worked, what it was, or if it is still around, but they claimed to be able to do it.

I personally don't think there is any way to tell from seed what the sex is, nor do I think there is a way to promote more females from seed.


----------



## tusseltussel (Oct 29, 2008)

you can sex em as seeds if i remember correctly if you ask fdd i think he might have some info that could help you


----------



## mrCRC420 (Oct 29, 2008)

a seed is a seed, a root is a root. Plus, sexing your plants is half the fun!


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Nov 2, 2008)

mrCRC420 said:


> a seed is a seed, a root is a root. Plus, sexing your plants is half the fun!


not when 7/9 of the bastards turn male
especially after 6 weeks veging to get a decent size


----------



## sarah22 (Nov 2, 2008)

does anyone think its weird that i seem to be able to feel it in my gut what the sex of my seeds are? there were a few that i thought right off the bat when the seeds popped that were girls...and i know its still really really early to tell...but i really do think they're starting to grow little hairs...only time will tell...but i have a really strong gut feeling about a few of my plants...lol. yea...im weird...i know. but honestly...theres soooo many different theories as to how to sex at the germination/seedling stage...i would maybe do some experiments and record all the results to see if theres any truth to some of the theories...i know i will be once i get some growing experience...lol but then again im a science geek so..........hahaha


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Nov 2, 2008)

heh my woman does that too - always right !


----------



## 420kush (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah it might be a good experiment but there is no way to really tell the diffrence so early


----------



## sarah22 (Nov 3, 2008)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> heh my woman does that too - always right !


gotta love woman's intuition!


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Nov 12, 2008)

heh i was in the hydro shop today and saw some sort of "stuff" that "greatly increases" the chance of seeds growing to female plants.
the guy in the shop said it wasnt guarenteed, but he would expect a 80f/20m ratio instead of 50/50.


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 13, 2008)

there is a guide out there somewhere that shows you how to sex a seed

i think you pick the ones that are more football shaped rather than round with a small indent where it was attached to the bud and has a pronounced ridge down one side


thats what i remember of the chart im not sure where to find it, it was somthing fdd posted like a year ago


----------



## DoctorGreen (Nov 14, 2008)

I've read that if a seedling has at least 4" of soil for a taproot then you have around an 80/20 chance for females. Works for me so far.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Nov 14, 2008)

kirby said:


> If everyone who grew pot wrote everything down and kept a detailed grow journal for each plant, the knowledge of cannabis today would be phenomenal, dont cha think? I think there might be unknown variables that influence the sex of the plant.... Take a look at an alligators eggs:
> 30ºC Incubation = All Females
> 34ºC = All Males
> 
> Who knows?


Wow!- Too bad we can't smoke gator eggs!


----------



## bongrippinbob (Nov 14, 2008)

DoctorGreen said:


> I've read that if a seedling has at least 4" of soil for a taproot then you have around an 80/20 chance for females. Works for me so far.


My seedlings always have at least 4" for a tap root to grow downward. I have had any where from 9 of 10 be female, all the way down to 4 of 15 be female. I don't think this 4" rule has anything to do with female/male ratios.


----------



## o4big2mike0o (Dec 3, 2008)

here ya go!


----------



## dannyking (Dec 8, 2008)

where'd you get that chart man??


----------



## flabbyone (Dec 8, 2008)

I still don't know if it is true, but the chart is impressive looking anyway. :smiles


----------



## tusseltussel (Dec 8, 2008)

o4big2mike0o said:


> here ya go!


 ha ha i knew it existed sumwhere


----------



## moodster (Dec 15, 2008)

i grew a lowryder was sure it was a male coz of the hieght a lot taller was gonna throw it i put it into flower and it was a girl so i wud flower it and see


----------



## grodrowithme (Dec 16, 2008)

Sexing is the fun part of it i love having girls


----------



## Tomogchi (Dec 16, 2008)

Whoa, never seen that chart before....
Someone here said FDD backed up the chart?? Any chance you (you being fdd) will swing by and say what your experiences with this chart were?


----------



## delstele (Dec 17, 2008)

I've seen that chart years ago in a now defunct Mag.. Trying to remember the name..Hm mm scratching chin..


----------



## M4A1 (Dec 17, 2008)

I thought I read that chart was a joke and nothing more. It was posted here like a week or 2 ago.(when I seen it atleast)


----------



## iamacat (Dec 19, 2008)

Low stress can definatley increase females


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 19, 2008)

when i saw this thread i thought you were gonna cover what someone i know told me

he said you can tell if a plants male by weather the sprout leaves are pointy

For all of you out there i told him bullshit straight to his face and walked away and had the what the fuck expression

unless im wrong but i doubt it the only was you can tell in between veg and flower right??


----------



## Hank (Dec 19, 2008)

Im a bit skeptical. This evening i will go through my stash of seeds with tweezers and a magnifying glass

-Hank.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 19, 2008)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Wow!- Too bad we can't smoke gator eggs!


hahahaha, I couldn't stop laughing when I read this!!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm a little skeptical of that chart. I'm sure that if it has the volcano-like indentation, it's a female, but I think as a screener, it also rules out too many viable female seeds. The feminized seeds I received last week, for example, look nothing like the seeds in the chart.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 20, 2008)

mrCRC420 said:


> a seed is a seed, a root is a root. Plus, sexing your plants is half the fun!


. This is so not true which is why I buy feminized seeds


----------



## BETWEENtheMILLSTONES (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah, FDD posted the attachment a while ago; Still sounds like bullshit to me though.


----------



## M4A1 (Dec 21, 2008)

Just think about it for a seoncd. Look at the picture and think about what the difference between a male and a female is. In the picture. The female seeds have a volcano shape at the end of the seeds(like a pussy). The males do not. It is filled in and sometimes protruding up (like a dick). Did this really go over everyones head.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 21, 2008)

M4A1 said:


> Just think about it for a seoncd. Look at the picture and think about what the difference between a male and a female is. In the picture. The female seeds have a volcano shape at the end of the seeds(like a pussy). The males do not. It is filled in and sometimes protruding up (like a dick). Did this really go over everyones head.



lol, I can only imagine you teaching sex ed.


----------



## M4A1 (Dec 21, 2008)

LMAO. Probably be better then the fat old hag I had teaching sex ed. LOL. Man flash backs. eeeewwwww. I probably wouldn't have skipped class so much if the teacher was hot.


----------



## nunof (Dec 21, 2008)

Well I'm waiting for results people lol. I'm no about to go looking for fem seeds in my stash though lol. I have a few I bought still, but they look nothing like the chart.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 21, 2008)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> heh i was in the hydro shop today and saw some sort of "stuff" that "greatly increases" the chance of seeds growing to female plants.
> the guy in the shop said it wasnt guarenteed, but he would expect a 80f/20m ratio instead of 50/50.


congratulations, you basicaly just told the hydro shop guy you grow dope. big nono if you ask me.


----------



## Brenton (Dec 21, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> congratulations, you basicaly just told the hydro shop guy you grow dope. big nono if you ask me.


how exactly did he tell the guy that he grows dope? marijuana isnt the only plant that has female and male seeds.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 21, 2008)

look at my forcing flowering thread thats basically what i told supperthrive HAHA LMAO!!


----------



## plantsinpants (Dec 21, 2008)

o4big2mike0o said:


> here ya go!


did you do this and get 100% females or did you just swap that graph somewhere??


----------



## nunof (Dec 21, 2008)

I posted this earlier this month (I found it I didn't write it), its how I plan on trying to make feminized seeds. And just FYI, to make a fem seed you need to have a female hermie (started fem) to pollinate another female. 


*Soma's version of making feminized seeds.* 
"Creating feminized seeds is an art, there are a few different methods of application. I have written about some of my different methods of making seeds in previous HIGH TIMES articles. I have use gibberellic acid, light stress, ph stress, and fertilizer stress to force my plants to make seeds. All these methods are harsh on the plants, and some like the gibbrellic acid, are not organic. In my search for cleaner more earth-friendly ways of working with the cannabis plant, I have found a new way to make feminized seeds.

Feminized seeds occur as a result of stress, other than genetics. All cannabis plants can and will make male flowers under stress. Certain strains like a higher PH, some like a lower one. Some like a lot of food, some like a lot less. There is quite a lot of variety in marijuana genetics, and you can&#8217;t treat every plant the same way.

It takes many harvests before you really get to know a particular strain. Just like getting to know human friends, it takes time. I have grown strains for a decade and am truly getting to know every nuance the different plants exhibit. I can recognize them from a distance. I must say that I get a lot of help from my friends, both in making seeds and learning new and better ways of working with this sacred plant.

I named this new method &#8220;Rodelization&#8221; after a friend who helped me realize and make use of this way of creating female seeds. After growing crop after crop of the same plant in the same conditions, I noticed that if I flowered the plants 10-14 days longer than usual, they would develop male &#8220;bananas&#8221;. A male banana is a very slight male flower on a female marijuana plant that is formed because of stress. Usually they do not let out any pollen early enough to make seeds, but they sometimes do. They are a built in safety factor so in case of sever conditions, the plant can make sure that the species is furthered. 

To me a male banana is quite a beautiful thing. It has the potential of making all female seeds. Many growers out there have male banana phobia. They see one and have heart palpitations, they want to cut down the entire crop or at least take tweezers and pluck the little yellow emerging devices out. I call them &#8220;Emergency Devices&#8221; because they emerge at times of stress.

In the Rodelization method, the male banana is very valuable. After growing your female plant 10-14 days longer than usual, hang them up to dry, then carefully take them off the drying lines and inspect for bananas. Each and every banana should be removed and placed in a small bag labeled very accurately. These sealed bags can be placed in the fridge for one to two months and still remain potent.

For the second phase you need to already have a crop that&#8217;s already 2 ½ weeks into flowering. Take your sealed bag of pollen out of the fridge, and proceed to impregnate your new crop of females. To do this, you must first match the female plant and the pollen from the same strain in the previous crop. Shut down all the fans in the grow room. Then take a very fine paint brush, dip it in the bag of pollen, and paint it on the female flower. Do this to each different strain you have growing together. I have done it with ten different kinds in the same room with great success.

I use the lower flowers to make seeds, leaving the top colas seedless for smoking. This method takes time(two crops), but is completely organic and lets you have great quality smoke at the same time you make your female seeds. If you&#8217;re one of those growers that has never grown seeds for fear of not having something good to smoke, you will love this method.

You can also use this pollen to make new female crosses by cross pollinating. The older females with the bananas can be brought into the room with the younger, un-pollinated females when they are three weeks into flowering. Turn all of the circulation fans on high, and the little bits of pollen will proceed to make it around the room. Do this for several days. Six to seven weeks later you will have ripe 100% female seeds; not nearly as many as a male plant would make, but enough to start over somewhere else with the same genetics.

As a farmer who has been forced to move his genetics far away from where they started, I know very well the value of seeds. My friend Adam from THSeeds in Amsterdam has a motto that I love to borrow these days: &#8220;Drop seeds not bombs&#8221;.

www.somaseeds.nl 
__________________
Peace
Zandor


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Dec 21, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> congratulations, you basicaly just told the hydro shop guy you grow dope. big nono if you ask me.


i think you missed the point. He had the bottle of stuff, he told me what its for.
i just picked it up and asked what it is and what its for then put it back down again.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 21, 2008)

Brenton said:


> how exactly did he tell the guy that he grows dope? marijuana isnt the only plant that has female and male seeds.


tons of plants have male and female seeds genius. how many plants that are commonly grown in ones home do you try to have females only? i cant think of one.


----------



## Brenton (Dec 21, 2008)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> i think you missed the point. He had the bottle of stuff, he told me what its for.
> i just picked it up and asked what it is and what its for then put it back down again.


See Dave didnt say anything about growing MJ. just asked what it was so you can stfu SlikWill


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 21, 2008)

Any guy running a hydro shop knows that at least of a third of his customers are looking for some sweet homegrown. He'd be out of business by next month if he started narcing on cash-paying customers. 

That being said, he didn't give away anything by inquiring about female plants. He could want to grow flowers, fruit or berries, which usually require the female plant in a dioecious species.


----------

